# Which university? Need an opinion!



## Gold Prospector (7 June 2010)

Ive been accepted to various group of eight, for a variety of courses.

But my mom and I have narrowed it to University of Adealide or University of New South wales bachelor (Double degree) Economics and Finance and B Economics majoring in Financial economics respectively.

Ive been accpted ANU commerce/ Economics should I take it up

Ive been accepted UWA commerce, Monash BBusiness banking finance

Queensland, Melbounre Sydney Not accepted

Which should I choose?

On a side note which group of eight is good for economics?/ finance?

I eventually want to do a master of economics or finance at NSW or ANU,

but must have score of above 65%. 

Note: I am an international student, the bar is lower so im not boasting. Butn I am sorely in need of an opinion and Aussie perspectives rather than IDP's.

Thanks!

What is with the Monash banking and finance? is it good?


----------



## Gold Prospector (7 June 2010)

*Re: Which? Need an opinion*

What about macquire university? heard it's good for commerce?

Any links with Macquire group?


----------



## disarray (7 June 2010)

*Re: Which university? Need an opinion*

that's macquarie university (no relation to macquarie bank)

in order of perceived prestige the uni's in sydney go

sydney uni
unsw
macquarie probably
other sydney uni's 

Uni Directory here

course wise any of those uni's are an acceptable place to receive a degree. Aus Uni Rankings. an important considering should be lifestyle and living costs, sydney is very expensive but multicultural metropolitan so you can find people from your culture easily.

UWA is isolated in the middle of freakin nowhere but perth is an awesome city, especially if you like the beach / outdoors.

ANU is in canberra which is cheap, not far from sydney / the snowfields but boring as cr@p most of the time

adelaide would be cheap but is like a country town compared to sydney


----------



## snowking (7 June 2010)

*Re: Which university? Need an opinion*

I have known plenty of people that have gone to ANU, studying finance law arts degrees. They have loved it because on campus you are basically in your own world and you are in the city centre, so close to everything. From what I've heard I would suggest to not discredit it based on claims Canberra is 'boring'

Based on what you have been accepted I would accept UNSW first with ANU as second option. Sydney is an awesome place to live and the Aus govt is looking to make Sydney a major financial hub, which could lead to increased investment in sydney commerce schools 

edit: i am not too sure on the other uni's so you will have to do your on research on them


----------



## Miner (7 June 2010)

jaronlee said:


> Ive been accepted to various group of eight, for a variety of courses.
> 
> But my mom and I have narrowed it to University of Adealide or University of New South wales bachelor (Double degree) Economics and Finance and B Economics majoring in Financial economics respectively.
> 
> ...




I would buy a book called Graduate Handbook from News Agency costing some $30 or so giving ratings of the universities, approximate cost, and other facilities.

Honestly if I am pursuing for a course in economics at graduate level then I will not seek  an opinion in ASF. (do not take personally but please see the logic).

ANU is one of the most known universities primarily for science and research degrees. 

You need to provide more information than very sketchy information you provided in your question excepting a career making decision from others in this forum.

I am unsure if you did not get in Melbourne Uni or was  not selected by you or your parent. To me University of Melbourne is a university of elite for any course . It is a brand name, strong fund, excellent lecturer and  good alma matar. I will always rank it as the top. 

It also matters where do you live. Macquaire Uni is very good for business and commerce. UNSW is also good and so are UWA and Monash.  I will not however rank Adelaide University with same rate with UWA, Monash for finance or commerce degrees.

It is not clear if you as an international student want to pursue for a PR after finishing your degree or want to return to your home country. It does matter if  you want to go back  to your home country with an overseas degree. Often International employers judge your degree by the ranking in the international rating.  In Australia due to the  fact that finance head quarter is in Sydney and then comes Melbourne, universities like UNSW, Monash, Macquaire will be my choice to study finance. economics etc.

DYOR before making your decision - what is your objective for taking up a commerce or finance course, what do you like, cost of study, cost of living, ranking of the university, staff of the university for your subject of your choice, do yo want to pursue finance or commerce (clear line of demarcation), do you want to take up Masters by Research or Course work, check the faculty profile, check the employment after graduation from the prospective students desk in the university of your choice. Make a matrix and then give score to get a combined ranking. 

Cheers and Good luck


----------



## dutchie (7 June 2010)

Its not the University you should be worried about but more the passion you have for each course.


----------



## Bushman (7 June 2010)

I went to the University of Melbourne (BA/BComm) and can recommend the Economics and Finance faculty. Great academics and the inner city campus means it is easy and convenient to reach. 

Then again, a love of learning is the key and there are many world class universities in Australia.


----------



## jojoventure (7 June 2010)

I am finishing a Finance/Engineering degree at UNSW. Overall I can say its very good, and very recognised internationally as there are plenty of International students. I would probably think that uni of adelaide is not as internationally recognised (based on the number of international students and location).
Though i would have to say a Master of Finance at UNSW after doing  a Bachelor of finance at UNSW is completely useless, as most of the classes are actually the same for both bachelor and Master.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 June 2010)

Look at if the uni is good for that particular area.

Why does it have to be a G8 uni? I got offeres from a G8 uni kbut chose a different one as they had a better business school


----------



## explod (7 June 2010)

In the beginning, first three years to BA level  in my view matters little.  At that level there is not a great deal of difference except for prestige of the establishment.   What counts in my view is to understand each unit as you progress and work towards getting the highest mark, Distincions and D plusses for the final undergraduate stage.  If you do achieve those results then two things are in play, your knowledge of the higher level system and the abiliity to be offerred places that best suit your progress to fit aims from there.

just my opinion based on my own experience and that of helping my children and friends kids.

For a start, just get into the system that fits your criteria nearest to where you live or your family support base.


----------



## mazzatelli (7 June 2010)

Congrats on the offers!!!

My advice, would be to choose a degree which allows you to build strong skill sets, you believe are required for your career.

E.g. a legal background so fin/law [transfer if not possible immediately] or quantitative skills - so select finance and a stream of math & stats etc. Finance is broad, so it can pay to research now rather than later

Not all Masters are worth the time esp. Finance and Economics especially since they are covered in the Bachelor, and I echo the sentiments expressed by jojoventure.
It would be more appropriate for say an engineering graduate who wants a footing in Finance/Eco


----------



## wasterwaster (8 June 2010)

I recommend Macquarie University. In terms of finance and actuarial studies, they are very well known. Their highest post grad is the Masters of applied finance followed by the PhD. Very highly regarded courses. From a finance + actuarial studies point of view, Macq is definitely up there.


----------



## Logique (8 June 2010)

*Re: Which university? Need an opinion*



disarray said:


> ANU is in canberra which is cheap, not far from sydney / the snowfields but boring as cr@p most of the time



Good academically, mainly science and research, as another poster said, but a good place to "make a movie about the end of the world." Also K.Rudd went there. Canberra is cold, bourgeous, middle class, and the Moon would be more vibrant. Worse, the cognoscenti are all lefties, comrade. Suffering in their suburban mansions.


----------

